# City of Leeds



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Leeds*







​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Leeds*









​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Leeds*











​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Leeds*









​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Leeds*









​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Leeds*









​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Leeds*







​


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

beautiful city....the buildings specially the old ones are nicely designed and massively built. lovely.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Judging from these pictures I am impressed by Leeds!


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

I like the old architectural designs of the buildings - they are nice and most of them are massively built.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Leeds*

^^Thank you.

A shufti around Leeds city centre today. Not exactly picnic weather.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Leeds*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Leeds*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Leeds*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Leeds*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Leeds*


----------



## OscarCanada (Oct 21, 2014)

a good combination of old and new


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

absolutely a charming city.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Yet another great city in England! Excellent photos,Paul


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Leeds :cheers:


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

nice photo update......Leeds is always one of my interesting cities.


----------



## fozzy (Nov 13, 2007)

Great pics of my home city


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Leeds*

^^Thank you

*2016​*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Leeds*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Leeds*


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

beautiful and one of the most interesting cities in terms of architecture.
nice photos as well.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very good street photography, Paul, and interesting buildings in #84!


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Leeds*

Thanks Capricorn & Yansa












































[/url]​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Leeds*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Leeds*


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Great thread! Leeds is full of life.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Leeds*

Thanks Roman












































​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Leeds*


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Lively pics, beautiful people!


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Leeds*

Thanks Yansa


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Leeds*


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

I like the architectural diversity of really old and modern buildings. The red highrise looks nice.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

neat, nice photos.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Superb street pics.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great street scenes!


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

^^Thanks

*2017*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates from Leeds :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very interesting impressions from Leeds, Paul! kay:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

CG Silvia


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Very nice pictures of Leeds, Paul!


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Robert


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice new pics^


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos from Leeds


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Great pics, Leeds look very interesting (old and news building mix)

So nice building kay: by example: 


paul62 said:


> ^^Thank you
> 
> *2016​*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

D CG GE


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Fine updates, Paul! kay:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Great updates kay:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Silvia GE


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very nice pics of streetlife, Paul! kay:


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

beautiful city of Leeds,,,,,,,nice ground level shots.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Silvia madonnagirl Thanks.


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

^^ Exciting proximity of different ages - for humankind and their architecture - everywhere


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Leeds :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Superb update, Paul! kay:

To the following picture: In Vienna this woman would be stopped by the police
and they would demand that she takes off the yashmak!
We have a ridiculous new law now that is called "Vermummungsverbot" and
which forbids everyone to cover his face between forehead and chin.

In the coming cold season the police will get much work with people who
wear their scarf around the half of their face, simply because they want
to protect themselves from the cold...

It's such a stupid law and I hope it will be abolished soon.



paul62 said:


>


​


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Great stuff Paul, love your street scene kay:


----------



## lezgotolondon (Aug 31, 2010)

yansa said:


> Superb update, Paul! kay:
> 
> To the following picture: In Vienna this woman would be stopped by the police
> and they would demand that she takes off the yashmak!
> ...


it's useful and smart law.
Every country should have it.
Nobody is going to stop you because you wear a scarf in a storm, don't be silly.
We have this law and nobody has ever complained.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

lezgotolondon said:


> it's useful and smart law.
> Every country should have it.
> Nobody is going to stop you because you wear a scarf in a storm, don't be silly.
> We have this law and nobody has ever complained.


In Austria people already had trouble with the police just because they
wore a scarf or cloth around their mouth up to their nose. 
There even were discussions if the Halloween masks now are allowed or not!
Our law is in hot discussion, and I think sooner or later it will be removed.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

^^Thank you, all.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very nice updates from Leeds, Paul! kay:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Silvia


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

I like the streets of Leeds, Paul - and of course your pics! kay:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Silvia Thanks again.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Exciting architectural ages and handsome people (with all ages too) on urban landscape


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Superb photography, Paul! :applause:
I particularly love #133!


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

beautiful street scenes, lively and colorful.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

^^Much appreciated.

*2019*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates also from Leeds, Paul :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice insights! kay:


----------



## fozzy (Nov 13, 2007)

Great selection of updated pics  Love my home town.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

CG Silvia Fozzy

continued....


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting, very nice new photos, Paul!


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Yeowch! 145.3 is a great shot!


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

CG Nick:yes:Yeowch





















































​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Leeds


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

CG


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updats again from Leeds, Paul :cheers:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice photos! I visited Leeds some years ago during my England trip, and I liked the city very much. Really like the atmosphere and music scene there.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great city pics again, Paul! :applause:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

CG Nightsky Silvia Much appreciated.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

​


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Very nice - Leeds.


----------



## fozzy45 (May 4, 2020)

Great selection of pics


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*2022





























*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Leeds


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

CG


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

⏮ ⏮ ⏮​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Leeds


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again from Leeds


----------



## fozzy45 (May 4, 2020)

Great pics of my home city


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks🙂


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## fozzy45 (May 4, 2020)

Great pics


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Cool street shots! My favorite: 230/1


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks Roman


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Leeds, Paul


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Leeds once again, Paul


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*^^^* Welcome; BTW great, very nice updates


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

CG much appreciated


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Leeds, Paul


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks🙂


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

⏮ ⏮ ⏮​


----------



## fozzy45 (May 4, 2020)

Great selection of pics from my home city 😍


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Leeds, Paul


----------

